# Clinton river fall steelhead run?



## allforit (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wondering if there's a fall steelhead run on the clinton. Any info would be great. Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

ill be out there trying, soon  But idk about the numbers. Last year i seen a salmon caught.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Look for the fall steelhead to start hitting the river in mid November. There won't be very many and you will have to work for them but they are there. The best method I have seen so far has been drifting waxies under a float. The centerpin guys do this alot and they always seem to be catching fish.

Good luck on the river.


----------



## allforit (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. Hope to catch some this fall.


----------



## kope23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Where on the clinton do you fish? Is there a place to park and fish? I would like to try it. I never fished off shore on the Clinton river.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

put the time in. THe longer your line is in the water the better your odds. Sometimes a the fish won't hit till the warmest part of the day...1-3 oclock. And you might only have a couple hour window when the fish are feeding. I used to catch them on salmon spawn... the waxie under a float hasn't worked too good for me.


----------

